# 45 Gallon Tall Tank



## frogger44 (Jun 8, 2005)

Well I came back from the White Plains show today with a few things to finish up my 45 gallon tall vivarium. Looks pretty good in my opinion. Now another week or 2 and it should be ready to house my 2.2 azureus. 








-Kim


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

That is a very nice viv. I like your plant selection and location. The water feature is good too. Natural looking. Those froggies should be happy.


----------



## r90s (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't want my frogs to see that photo. Very Nice.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice work. Looks much better than before IMO.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks good and I would really watch the 2 females together...


----------



## tbhf (Jul 31, 2006)

looks real good, let us know how the frogs like it


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Nice work. Looks much better than before IMO.


i concur.


looks great!


----------



## TPopovich (May 7, 2004)

Kim,

That tank looks great !

Tom


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

Beautiful set up, and you live in central NJ near me....Hmmm I wonder if i could sneak over there and grab that thing for some of my frogs !!!! 8) 8)


----------

